# Choppy playback 1080p mkv file



## moses51149

I just built a new media center based around the asus M3A78-EMH HDMI with an amd x2 4400, 4gb corsair ram, and 2 500gb wd hard drives. I am using onboard audio and video. Running Vista ultimate 64. I am using coreavc for the video codec and ffdshow for the audio. When playing 1080p mkv files the audio is out of sync and the video stutters also my cpu usage maxes out. When I uninstall the ffdshow audio codec the video plays like butter the cpu usage doesnâ€™t go higher the 50% on both cores, but no sound if I install the ffdshow I get audio but then I get the stuttering on playback. I am using the latest coreavc codec and ffdshow 2000. Any suggestions would really be appreciated. I am pretty sure I should be able to play back 1080p files with no problems with my system specs.


----------



## DuckieHo

BTW... your question was answered already in one of the other threads.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

buy a video card, it needs an HD decoder. if you're using onboard video theres no way in heck that you'll be able to decode HD content


----------



## moses51149

Can you point me to it, its been a while since I posted in the fourms. Thanks.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY* 
buy a video card, it needs an HD decoder. if you're using onboard video theres no way in heck that you'll be able to decode HD content

Ahhhhhh.... hmmmm....

The intergrated HD 3200 is best onboard video *ever*. Where is heck? ...because the 780G can do full hardware acceleration of 1080p.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moses51149* 
Can you point me to it, its been a while since I posted in the fourms. Thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/3614663-post19.html


----------



## KGB11

What are you using to play the files? I had this issue with VLC, so I suggest you try Media Player Classic.

Also, download the full version of this.


----------



## moses51149

I know that the reason I used that set up every review I read said that it can handle any type of hd playback including blue ray. Its just crazy that if I unistall the ffdshow codec the video plays smooth but no sound. I have seen users with lesser speced machines not having that problem.


----------



## moses51149

Quote:

What are you using to play the files? I had this issue with VLC, so I suggest you try Media Player Classic.

Also, download the full version of this.
I am using winodws media player to play the file with coreavc professional codec for video and ffdshow for audio.


----------



## Coma

Uninstall CoreAVC, uninstall ffdshow (and every other codec you have). Reboot (<-- important!)

Download ffdshow tryouts from http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...se_mirror=kent

While installing, it will ask you which video codecs to decode. Make sure you find H.264/AVC in that list and change it to disabled.

Also, at the end of the installation, make sure to enable shell extensions and tray icons.

Now, install CoreAVC again and reboot.

Try playing the file in WMP. If that doesn't work, try Media Player Classic and Zoom Player. (in that order) (don't bother with VLC since it doesn't properly support soft subtitles, and MKVs tend to have those)

If it still doesn't work, play it in MPC, pause, resize it so it doesn't fill up your screen and take a screenshot of your entire screen.


----------



## KGB11

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moses51149* 
I am using winodws media player to play the file with coreavc professional codec for video and ffdshow for audio.

Windows Media Player != Media Player Classic

Download MPC or download the K-Lite Codec pack (full version) in my previous post, which includes MPC.


----------



## bgbop15

you want to be able to play those 1080p mkv files?

do a fresh install of xp or vista

install the newest build of ffdshow you can find

install haali media splitter

thats it

you install a codec pack or some other crap and you are going to muck up your performance

I messed around with that stuff for awhile, but it got embarassing when people came over to watch movies and funky stuff would happen to the video and audio.

Now i just install those 2 things and my .mkv files work perfect on my x2 4400 vista system


----------



## originaljedi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
Uninstall CoreAVC, uninstall ffdshow (and every other codec you have). Reboot (<-- important!)

Download ffdshow tryouts from http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...se_mirror=kent

While installing, it will ask you which video codecs to decode. Make sure you find H.264/AVC in that list and change it to disabled.

Also, at the end of the installation, make sure to enable shell extensions and tray icons.

Now, install CoreAVC again and reboot.

Try playing the file in WMP. If that doesn't work, try Media Player Classic and Zoom Player. (in that order) (don't bother with VLC since it doesn't properly support soft subtitles, and MKVs tend to have those)

If it still doesn't work, play it in MPC, pause, resize it so it doesn't fill up your screen and take a screenshot of your entire screen.


That did it for me, and it play beautifully in regular WMP. Thanks a lot


----------

